# [Anfängerfrage] Wago 750-550 wie einfache Anweisungen in ST Programmieren



## tapser (11 April 2021)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich bin absolut Neuling auf dem Gebiet.
  Ich habe eine 750-550 Modul von Wago und möchte es in der Programmiersprache ST ansprechen.
  Kan mir da Jemand mal den Weg weißen wie ich das Schreiben muss.
  Die Modul Bezeichnung (Variable) ist Ventil_1 und Ventil_2.
  Wie Frage ich die Werte cb. 5 Volt / Dez 16384 ab.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## JSEngineering (12 April 2021)

Moin Tapser,

Du kennst die Adresse Deines Kanals?
Da es eine Ausgangskarte ist, sprichst Du die mit %QW[Kanaladresse] an.

Zum Beispiel:

%QW2 := 16384;

Wenn Du dem QW schon einen Variablennamen zugeordnet hast:

Ventil_1 := 16384;

Warum willst Du Werte "abfragen"? Es ist eine Ausgangskarte, die beschreibst Du...


----------



## tapser (12 April 2021)

Hallo JSEngineering,
  Danke für deine Antwort. Den Wert abfragen ist natürlich falsch gefragt, ich meinte wie ich es dem Modul Schreibe welche Spannung es mir ausgibt.
  Der Kanal ist Ventil_1, dazu ist die Frage wie Abfragen?

Program PLC_PRG

  VAR
  Ventil_1:WORD;
    END_VAR

  Ventil_1:=16384;

Währe das der Richtige verlauf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2021)

tapser schrieb:


> Program PLC_PRG
> 
> VAR
> Ventil_1:WORD;
> ...



So weiß die Steuerung ja nicht, auf welche Adresse du schreiben möchtest.

Es müsste z.B. so lauten:


```
VAR
  Ventil_1 AT %QW2 : INT;
END_VAR
  
Ventil_1:=16384;
```

Wobei %QW2 nur exemplarisch ist, hier musst du halt deine Adresse eintragen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2021)

Bzw. hast du deiner Adresse schon an anderer Stelle einen Variablennamen zugewiesen?


----------



## tapser (12 April 2021)

Nein noch keine Zuweisung
Mfg


----------



## tapser (12 April 2021)

Bezeichnung vom Modul


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2021)

Kommt noch eine Frage oder hast du es hinbekommen?


----------



## tapser (12 April 2021)

Leider kommt bei der Übersetzung wie du es beschrieben hast ein Fehler.

Mfg


----------



## tapser (12 April 2021)

So fehler ist weg.
Wenn ich das Programm Starte schreibt er mir,
Ventil_1 16384 :=16384; aber am Modul kommt keine Spannung Raus.

Mfg


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2021)

Screenshot?


----------



## tapser (12 April 2021)

Leider Fügt er mir das Bild nicht ein


----------



## tapser (12 April 2021)

So das Programm


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2021)

Übrigens:
In deinem Beitrag #7 hast du die Ausgangswörter als

```
wVentil_1
wVentil_2
```
deklariert und nicht wie in deinem Code als Ventil_1


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2021)

Woher weißt du denn, dass dein Analogausgang auf QW1 liegt?


----------



## tapser (12 April 2021)

Der Schreibfehler mit dem kleinen w ist schuld.
Danke für die Hilfe, jetzt Funktioniert es.

mfg


----------



## JSEngineering (12 April 2021)

Variante #12/#13 hätte dann 5V auf dem zweiten Kanal geben müssen, weil Du in der Deklaration AT %QW1 geschrieben hast...


----------



## tapser (12 April 2021)

Hallo JSEngineering,
danke für deine Hilfe.
Ich hatte ein paar Dreher und zuweisungen verdreht.
Aber jetzt Funktioniert es mit der Spannungsausgabe,jetzt muss ich nur verschiedene Spannungsausgaben bei verschiedenen Temperaturen umsetzen.

Mfg


----------



## KLM (12 April 2021)

Moin, Tipp nebenbei: In der Building oder HVAC Bibliothek (https://www.wago.com/de/d/10726) gibt es einen Skalierungsbaustein für AOs (igendwas mit FuAO oder so ähnlich), der hilft Dir ggf. weiter. Sonst findest Du dort auch 2-Punkt Skalierbausteine, die Du selbst für AOs anpassen kannst.


----------

